# My PT1911 group is getting tighter......



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Well I finally got my trigger lightened up a little and installed a GI rod and plug. Well when I first shot this 1911 I was a little disappointed with my grouping. Even thou I figured it would improve the more I shot. Well the range day stated out with this grouping with Win white box ammo.
All shot are at 7 yds ......



the more I shot today the tighter she was getting at the end of the day on my last two mags. I grabbed an old target marked a dot with magic marker and was rewarded with this....



and then this.....



No feeding issues or any problem.... I am very happy.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## wood165 (Mar 14, 2014)

And well you should be (happy). Great shooting!! .


SAS MAYHEM said:


> Well I finally got my trigger lightened up a little and installed a GI rod and plug. Well when I first shot this 1911 I was a little disappointed with my grouping. Even thou I figured it would improve the more I shot. Well the range day stated out with this grouping with Win white box ammo.
> All shot are at 7 yds ......
> 
> 
> ...


----------

